# Where to find a ball bearing guide attachment



## mountainbikeak (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello all!

I hope I'm posting this in the correct section, my apologies if not. Currently I use ball bearing on a slot router to create specific depth for a never ending project. I have a couple problems. 1- I can't get an exact depth and end up wasting material (in this case epoxy). 2- A slot cutter with a large diameter of 1" 7/8 is great for a strait cut but when the strait becomes bowed (think of tip and tail of a ski or snowboard) the bit runs and cuts right through. I've seen some smaller slot cutters but haven't found some with a bearing guide. I'm looking for an attachment for my dewalt palm router like the one pictured in an american woodworker article.. (haven't hit my 10 posts yet so no luck on the ulr) if you google "american woodworker 7 router tips" it comes up right at the top. ^ 6 pictures down. I think this will give me more flexibility in both slot cutter size and also rabbet bit depth. I can't find this thing anywhere, any kind of help would really make things easier. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You can just buy just the base from the Factory outlet service center.

Amazon.com: Factory Serived Dewalt Dw670r Heavy-duty Fixed Base Trim Router: Home Improvement

OR from
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...ect=true&qid=1329338488&sr=1-11&condition=all

==
===



mountainbikeak said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I hope I'm posting this in the correct section, my apologies if not. Currently I use ball bearing on a slot router to create specific depth for a never ending project. I have a couple problems. 1- I can't get an exact depth and end up wasting material (in this case epoxy). 2- A slot cutter with a large diameter of 1" 7/8 is great for a strait cut but when the strait becomes bowed (think of tip and tail of a ski or snowboard) the bit runs and cuts right through. I've seen some smaller slot cutters but haven't found some with a bearing guide. I'm looking for an attachment for my dewalt palm router like the one pictured in an american woodworker article.. (haven't hit my 10 posts yet so no luck on the ulr) if you google "american woodworker 7 router tips" it comes up right at the top. ^ 6 pictures down. I think this will give me more flexibility in both slot cutter size and also rabbet bit depth. I can't find this thing anywhere, any kind of help would really make things easier. Thanks in advance!


----------

